# Driving a car that has no insurance of its own?



## Jaded (10 Apr 2009)

Hi 

My Dad has a car that is lying idle in his garage as he is unable to insure it as he cannot renew his driving licence on medical grounds, my own insurance policy provides me with 3rd party insurance to drive another car with the owners consent, what is the position if I decide to drive this car, I will have no insurance disc for the windscreen (as there is no actual policy covering this car), I dont want to actually transfer my cover over onto it as I just want to take it occassionally out to ensure battery doesnt die etc, I know it would be 3rd party cover only but would it be an offence not to have a valid insurance disc

Also I have a relative travelling from the Uk is there any way they could arrange like 2 week cover on this car instead of hiring a car?

Any suggestions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## tester1 (10 Apr 2009)

You cannot drive this car unless it has valid insurance policy in its own right. 
DOC or driving other cars only applies if the car you are driving has valid insurance. 

You could add this vehicle as TAV temporary additional vehicle to your own policy.
Some insurance companies do this.


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2009)

tester1 said:


> You cannot drive this car unless it has valid insurance policy in its own right.
> DOC or driving other cars only applies if the car you are driving has valid insurance...


Not true based on the wording in my own policy.

Most motor policies will cover you as long as you have  something like the following provisos under the heading "Driving Other Vehicles" in your Policy Document :


 the vehicle is not owned by you or your employer or hired to you or your employer under a hire-purchase or lease agreement
 you currently hold a full EU licence
 the use of the vehicle is covered in your certificate of insurance
 the vehicle is not covered by any other insurance
the vehicle is road-worthy (N.B. this has been interpreted to mean that the vehicle has a current NCT on display)
 you still have your own vehicle and it has not been damaged beyond economic repair
 
*but* check the wording in *your* policy and certificate, only you have these documents.

I am not aware of any source of short term insurance, unless his own insurance will allow a temporary substitution or extension.


----------



## bluemac (10 Apr 2009)

I have the same problem we have 2 cars my wife takes the main insured car to dublin on my insurance as named driver, I can then drive 3rd party on her car which has an NCT and TAX, but no insurance of its own im told as long as the car is not in my name I can drive it 3rd party by my insurance company... Not so sure myself if this is right so never drive it far,

anyone know where we can find the right answer to this


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2009)

bluemac said:


> ... im told as long as the car is not in my name I can drive it 3rd party by my insurance company... Not so sure myself if this is right so never drive it far...


You're unsure as to whether you have insurance, you're not happy with the answer you get from your insurance company, so the safe option is to take the car on short journeys... That just beggers belief.


bluemac said:


> ... anyone know where we can find the right answer to this


As you don't believe your insurance company, maybe wait until you appear before a judge - you'll get a definite answer then. 

or have your solicitor read your policy and insurance certificate for you.


----------



## sam h (10 Apr 2009)

Put the question to your insurance company in writing - at least you will get a definite answer, one way or the other, in writing.  There's no point in phoning as if you have an accident, it going to hold no water to say "but I call & Mary Bloggs said it would be fine".

I did this years ago 'cos I brought some people to work & they contributed to the cost of the petrol - felt safer having it in writing from them that I was covered......just in case!


----------



## noname (10 Apr 2009)

as far as I am aware your car has to be left idle, the car must not be not owned by you, leased or hired to you and have insurance in its own right.

if you are ever told anything different by an insurance company, take a note of the time and date of the call, as well as the name of the person you were talking to as you may need the information in court. (record the call if possible)

EDIT> or as  said, get it in writing. (afterthought....but is that not the policy booklet? I must go and have a look for one.)


----------



## twofor1 (11 Apr 2009)

bluemac said:


> I have the same problem we have 2 cars my wife takes the main insured car to dublin on my insurance as named driver, I can then drive 3rd party on her car which has an NCT and TAX, but no insurance of its own im told as long as the car is not in my name I can drive it 3rd party by my insurance company... Not so sure myself if this is right so never drive it far,
> 
> anyone know where we can find the right answer to this



   For the purpose of producing insurance if asked it would appear both you and your wife could do this.

  While you do not own your wife’s car, you appear to have full time use of it. Your wife not you, appears to be the main driver of your car.

  My proposal form asks the question “Do you own or have full time use of any other vehicle”

  If your proposal form asked this question and you answered no, then in the event of a claim your insurers might dig a bit deeper and should they be able to establish that you do have full time use of another vehicle, namely your wife’s uninsured car, and your wife not you is the main driver of your car, you could then have a problem.

   Could they not reasonably argue that in order to avoid a second insurance policy payment, all material facts were not disclosed, and refuse to honour any claim.


----------



## DeclanP (11 Apr 2009)

Your comprehensive policy will entitle you to drive other vehicles, including garage cars, on a third party basis with the consent of the owner. If stopped by Gardai you may be asked to produce insurance cover and the details on the policy should reveal that you are entitled to drive that vehicle. But policies vary so the previous advice of contacting your insurance company is absolutely essential.


----------



## Jimbobp (11 Apr 2009)

Once you have driving of other cars on your policy their is no need to have separate insurance on that vehicle, so you are covered. As posted above, make sure to read the t & c's of your particular policy however, as the DOC extension changes from company to company (one will only allow you to drive cars up to 2000cc others will restrict young drivers etc.). More of a problem for you will be how to tax your Dad's car as you wont have a valid insurance policy in the cars name that will allow you to tax it.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## FrCrilly (14 Apr 2009)

Jaded said:


> would it be an offence not to have a valid insurance disc


 
I read in an Irish motor insurance legal textbook once that Insurance Disks are only a device to facilitate efficient road checking by Gardai and in fact everyone has to produce (on the spot) an insurance certificate to a Garda to prove insurance cover (your name on a certificate and your driving licence will prove without doubt you're personally insured). Having said that, I have met a Garda who didn't know this. 

If you can produce an insurance certificate stating your DOC extension does not require the vehicle to be already insured on it's own and also produce your driving licence, proving you are the policyholder of that certificate, then from an insurance perpective you have been fully complient. However, a Garda's lack of knowledge may be a problem.


----------



## GA001 (16 Apr 2009)

I would love to know where people invent such things as the vehicle must have it's own insurance.

Insurance follows the person, not the vehicle.


----------



## edcfm (23 Apr 2009)

Most polices that include d.o.c do not require the other car to be insured - check the other conditions as already outlined above (such as cannot be owned by you). 

But you are right it is an offense to drive without a valid insurance disc.  

The good news is you would not be charged for driving without insurance as your insurance cert would confirm you are covered.

The bad news is the gardai could take the car from you, fine you and give you 2 penalty points.

In relation to your relative from the UK - it is possible their own insurers  will allow a temp transfer to your fathers car.


----------



## peteb (25 Apr 2009)

bluemac said:


> I have the same problem we have 2 cars my wife takes the main insured car to dublin on my insurance as named driver, I can then drive 3rd party on her car which has an NCT and TAX, but no insurance of its own im told as long as the car is not in my name I can drive it 3rd party by my insurance company... Not so sure myself if this is right so never drive it far,
> 
> anyone know where we can find the right answer to this


 
I'd watch out on this and check your policy wording.  Some insurers excludes spouses vehicles from being driven under the Driving Other Cars extension!


----------

